# Taurus 24/7 OSS 40S&W Ammo



## fhartell (Jan 8, 2010)

Just wondering what you folks are using for Personal Defense Ammo w/ your 24/7?


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Mine is a .45 and I am using the Winchester Ranger 230 SXT. Feeds and functions great. In my .40's, Glock and BHP, I use the 165 Gold Dot.


----------



## paracutin (Jun 8, 2010)

When the gun isn't in Florida being fixed (twice in less than a year) I use a hand load that I worked up.

Speer nickel brass
180gr Hornady XTP bullet
5.5gr of Hodgon Universal powder
Federal small pistol magnum primer
Getting around 1000fps and very low muzzle flash


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

When I was in LE, I saw a LEO double-tap a BG, COM [self defense] with a Glock 22 [.40 S&W 165gr JHP] at a range of about 6 ft. The bullets came out the back of the BG with a big mess of vegetable soup.
A real lesson in the effectiveness of the big bore .40 cal as the BG was meat before he hit the concrete shoulder of the road.

I belonged to a LE forum for many years, but decided I'd rather be in mixed company... so I'm trying this forum.
I looked at the 24/7 OSS, but research told me there were many folks unhappy with it, so I got a different Taurus, that was also trashed by I-net 'reviews'... and LOVE IT.


----------

